# Vraagje over Tissot PRC200



## Librarian (May 22, 2013)

Hallo. Ik ben als beginnend horlogeliefhebber (heb nu een bescheiden verzameling van 3 quartzen en 1 automaat) al een tijdje meelezer op dit forum, maar inmiddels toch maar geregistreerd omdat ik ook een paar vragen heb. 

Ik heb onlangs een nieuwe Tissot PRC200 (quartz) gekocht. Nu kwam ik er bij het dragen achter dat er wat speling zit op de grote gele chronograafwijzer. Wanneer het horloge gekanteld wordt, komt de wijzer een millimeter van zijn plaats waardoor deze niet meer precies in het midden staat. Voor een pietje precies als ik is dat vrij frustrerend, ik vind dat dat ding gewoon netjes in het midden moet blijven. Ik zit nu heel de tijd te kijken of hij recht staat of niet. Ipv gewoon te genieten van het horloge. 

Gelukkig vindt de horlogemaker waar ik het horloge heb gekocht mij (nog) geen zeikerd (althans, hij doet in ieder geval zijn best om dat niet te laten blijken) en heeft voorgesteld het uurwerk en wijzerplaat van een andere (nieuwe) PRC200 in mijn kast te plaatsen. Daar ben ik op zich blij mee, want dan is het probleem straks hopelijk opgelost. Alleen omdat ik een leek ben, heb ik er toch ook een beetje gek gevoel bij. Is dat normaal dat er gewoon een uurwerk wordt overgeplaatst. Wat ik bedoel, is het dan nog wel een echte tissot? Hij is nu inmiddels niet meer door Tissot in elkaar gezet. Er worden van 2 horloges nu 1 gemaakt, althans dat gevoel heb ik nu. Moet dat overzetten dan eigenlijk niet door Tissot zelf gebeuren. Dat zijn vragen die ik dan hierbij heb. Of moet ik niet zo moeilijk doen en is dit volkomen normaal in de “horlogewereld”?


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Librarian said:


> Hallo. Ik ben als beginnend horlogeliefhebber (heb nu een bescheiden verzameling van 3 quartzen en 1 automaat) al een tijdje meelezer op dit forum, maar inmiddels toch maar geregistreerd omdat ik ook een paar vragen heb.
> 
> Ik heb onlangs een nieuwe Tissot PRC200 (quartz) gekocht. Nu kwam ik er bij het dragen achter dat er wat speling zit op de grote gele chronograafwijzer. Wanneer het horloge gekanteld wordt, komt de wijzer een millimeter van zijn plaats waardoor deze niet meer precies in het midden staat. Voor een pietje precies als ik is dat vrij frustrerend, ik vind dat dat ding gewoon netjes in het midden moet blijven. Ik zit nu heel de tijd te kijken of hij recht staat of niet. Ipv gewoon te genieten van het horloge.
> 
> Gelukkig vindt de horlogemaker waar ik het horloge heb gekocht mij (nog) geen zeikerd (althans, hij doet in ieder geval zijn best om dat niet te laten blijken) en heeft voorgesteld het uurwerk en wijzerplaat van een andere (nieuwe) PRC200 in mijn kast te plaatsen. Daar ben ik op zich blij mee, want dan is het probleem straks hopelijk opgelost. Alleen omdat ik een leek ben, heb ik er toch ook een beetje gek gevoel bij. Is dat normaal dat er gewoon een uurwerk wordt overgeplaatst. Wat ik bedoel, is het dan nog wel een echte tissot? Hij is nu inmiddels niet meer door Tissot in elkaar gezet. Er worden van 2 horloges nu 1 gemaakt, althans dat gevoel heb ik nu. Moet dat overzetten dan eigenlijk niet door Tissot zelf gebeuren. Dat zijn vragen die ik dan hierbij heb. Of moet ik niet zo moeilijk doen en is dit volkomen normaal in de "horlogewereld"?


Allereerst welkom!!

Voornaamste is dat het goed komt, verder zou het mij niet al te veel uitmaken hoe ze het oplossen. Enkel kan ik je wel de tip geven, omdat je ongetwijfeld meerdere horloges zal gaan aanschaffen, om een lokale horlogemaker te vinden. Dus niet een juwelier. Dit scheelt je in kosten en is ook weer een leuke stap waar je mogelijk veel van gaat leren.

Het probleem van je Tissot,... tja. Bij je eerste omschrijving dacht ik zelf aan een los zittende wijzer. Dat zou snel verholpen kunnen zijn, maar wellicht was er toch meer aan de hand.
Het gevoel van twee horloges één,... ik zou me daar niet druk om maken, mits het dan wel nieuw is en hetzelfde uurwerk. Dat laatste zal ongetwijfeld het geval zijn.

Verder kan ik alleen nog maar melden dat we hier gek zijn op foto's!!!


----------



## dwaze (Oct 12, 2009)

Welkom aan boord 

Het lijkt mij logischer dat het horloge gewoon vervangen wordt onder garantie indien het pas onlangs aangekocht is.


----------



## Librarian (May 22, 2013)

Dank voor de snelle reacties. Foto’s komen eraan. 

Tsja, onder garantie vervangen. Misschien had ik me daar wat harder in moeten opstellen. Ik had alleen niet zo’n zin in een discussie of dit wel of geen defect is. Een google zoektocht over dit horloge leerde mij namelijk dat dit probleem wel vaker voorkomt bij dit horloge en uurwerk (g10.211), maar dat de ETA een lichte speling binnen hun tolerantie vindt vallen. Wat dus zou betekenen dat het geen defect is en dus niet automatisch recht geeft op vervanging. Daar kun je natuurlijk over lang twisten, maar dan is deze oplossing wellicht praktischer (en sneller). 

Vervanging van het uurwerk (door een nieuwe zonder speling) spreekt me dus op zich wel aan. En ik snap ook wel dat de horlogemaker liever voor deze oplossing kiest dan voor omruilen. Dan zit hij immers weer met een (weliswaar kort) gebruikt horloge et cetera. Hij blij, ik blij (als ik dus van dat gevoel van 2 horloges in 1 af kan komen).

“wat zeur je dan nog?” vragen jullie je nu misschien af. Nou ja, gewoon omdat het dan toch een beetje blijft knagen of ik dan nog wel een origineel Tissot-horloge heb. (ik zou dat gevoel denk ik minder hebben als het naar Tissot zou worden opgestuurd en door hun zou worden vervangen). Maar als het normaal is als dit soort "reparaties" gewoon door de horlogemaker worden gedaan, dan is dat gevoel eigenlijk al minder. De horlogemaker is wel officieel dealer.


----------



## Petergra (May 23, 2013)

Je schrijft: Ik heb onlangs een nieuwe Tissot PRC200 (quartz) gekocht.Hoe onlangs is dat dan?
Je hebt toch wel garantie en dan lijkt het me niet ,meer dan normaal dat jouw horlogeboer deze
Tissot gewoon vervangt en jou een nieuwe geeft, waarom zou hij het uurwerk vervangen?
Even helemaal off topic, ook ik ben een nieuw lid, (sinds 23 Mei) en hoop hier ook wat meer te leren.
Mijn collectie bestaat inmiddels uit zo'n 23 horloges en de 24e is onderweg uit Engeland en ik ben van plan
er dan voor een tijdje mee te stoppen.
Waarschijnlijk kennen jullie dat en je houdt je er dan ook goed aan, totdat je weer dat ene, bijzonder mooie
horloge tegenkomt enz enz.

Groet,
Peter


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Valt me op dat al twee mensen aangeven dat het horloge gewoon vervangen moet worden. 
Zelf vind ik dat wel erg veel gevraagd. Een auto of een TV vervangen ze toch ook niet, die worden gewoon netjes gemaakt. Uiteraard wel op een manier dat het artikel er niet onder lijdt.



Petergra said:


> Je schrijft: Ik heb onlangs een nieuwe Tissot PRC200 (quartz) gekocht.Hoe onlangs is dat dan?
> Je hebt toch wel garantie en dan lijkt het me niet ,meer dan normaal dat jouw horlogeboer deze
> Tissot gewoon vervangt en jou een nieuwe geeft, waarom zou hij het uurwerk vervangen?
> Even helemaal off topic, ook ik ben een nieuw lid, (sinds 23 Mei) en hoop hier ook wat meer te leren.
> ...


Welkom ook en ben benieuwd naar je collectie! Zelf staan al mijn hobbies weleens op een laag pitje. Toch blijf ik altijd wel zoeken naar de horloges op mijn wish-list. Jammer dat je de hobby even laat bekoelen, want het is hier best gezellig!


----------



## Librarian (May 22, 2013)

Petergra said:


> Je schrijft: Ik heb onlangs een nieuwe Tissot PRC200 (quartz) gekocht.Hoe onlangs is dat dan?
> Je hebt toch wel garantie en dan lijkt het me niet ,meer dan normaal dat jouw horlogeboer deze
> Tissot gewoon vervangt en jou een nieuwe geeft, waarom zou hij het uurwerk vervangen?


Eind april heb ik hem gekocht. Ik heb inderdaad garantie. Maar garantie staat toch niet gelijk aan vervangen? Kosteloos het defect repareren (wat nu feitelijk gebeurt) valt toch ook onder garantie? Mijn plasma tv had een defect. Dat is tijdens garantie ook aan huis gerepareerd. Die werd logischerwijs ook niet meteen in zijn geheel vervangen. Wat dat betreft begrijp ik nu wel wat beter waar mijn "gevoel" vandaan komt. Bij mijn tv boeit het me niet dat hij niet door de Japanners van Panasonic zelf is opengemaakt en gerepareerd.

Bij een horloge is dat gevoelswaardig iets anders. Wordt het horloge "minder" Tissot als hij niet door Tissot zelf wordt gerepareerd maar door de horlogemaker. Met andere woorden, is dat uurwerk vervangen normaal voor een horlogemaker (dus afgezien van de discussie of hij hem retour moet nemen).

Over dit punt ben ik dus nog benieuwd naar jullie reacties.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Ik laat nagenoeg al mijn horloges door een locale horlogemaker onderhouden. Op enkele na, maar dat zijn dan vaak ook speciale horloges. Waarbij onderhoudspapieren echt een meerwaarde hebben.

Maw zou je daar echt niet druk over maken! Sterker nog in de toekomst gaat een lokale horlogemaker je veel geld en tijd besparen!


----------



## Librarian (May 22, 2013)

Bidle said:


> Ik laat nagenoeg al mijn horloges door een locale horlogemaker onderhouden. Op enkele na, maar dat zijn dan vaak ook speciale horloges. Waarbij onderhoudspapieren echt een meerwaarde hebben.
> 
> Maw zou je daar echt niet druk over maken! Sterker nog in de toekomst gaat een lokale horlogemaker je veel geld en tijd besparen!


Ok, dank voor je reactie. Ik laat het dan inderdaad maar gewoon doen. Al is het maar een millimetertje, ik irriteer me er mateloos aan dat de wijzer de ene keer recht staat en de andere keer een millimetertje naar rechts.

P.S. mooi verhaal over je zoontje. mooi horloge ook!


----------



## boeing767 (Nov 18, 2009)

Vervelend om te lezen dat ie wat speling heeft (ondanks dat het volgens ETA binnen de limiet valt). Ik heb sinds 2003 een PRC200 en heb hier nooit last van gehad. Ook niet na een defect uurwerk (deze is toen vervangen voor een ander uurwerk). Wel heb ik een paar quartz Miyota's van TW steel die dit wel hebben. Op het moment dat ik het horloge kantel dan valt ie iets naar rechts. Ik heb er mee leren leven, maar het doet inderdaad wel iets af aan de kwaliteitsbeleving, helemaal voor een Zwitsers merk.

Nu weet ik niet wat voor PRC200 je hebt, maar een verkeerde keuze kan dit nooit zijn (al ben ik nu verre van objectief :-d )!

Die van mij gebruik ik als "werkpaard" en heeft al redelijk wat klappen overleeft in mijn prive office :-! 
Hieronder het resultaat van bijna 10 jaar trouwe dienst (oke 6 batterijen verder, HIJ EET BATTERIJEN en een nieuw uurwerk verder)

Dit horloge was het eerste horloge wat ik kocht toen ik ooit begon te werken en ik weet ook zeker dat deze nooit meer weg gaat


----------



## Librarian (May 22, 2013)

Die ziet er zeker nog uitstekend uit.

Mijne heeft nog steeds "last" van een losse wijzer. Het omwisselen van het uurwerk bracht geen soelaas. Die andere was nog slechter. Juwelier wilde hem niet terugnemen omdat hij al gedragen was, maar wilde hem wel voor de oorspronkelijk prijs verrekenen als ik een ander horloge zou willen. Een redelijk aanbod, maar ik heb er uiteindelijk geen gebruik van gemaakt. Ik vond hem namelijk toch te mooi en ik stoor me er inmiddels een stuk minder aan.

Sterker nog, ik geloof niet dat ik er de laatste tijd nog opgelet heb voordat jij net reageerde op dit topic 

Hoe dan ook, ik ben uiteindelijk toch heel blij met mijn PRC 200. Hieronder een plaatje.


----------

